# SoCal Summer - VW Ragtop and Dune Buggy



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

I wish they all could be California bugs.

Finally – a reason to buy one of Aurora's oversized, underwhelming VW bugs. Here's a fairly easy mod project that might be worth trying. Great beach paint job and not hard to do in HO. Clip the roof and build the folded clothtop. Add a beach-bunny driver and three or four bikini-clad friends in the other seats. Suddenly it's SoCal Summer, 1966.
Look what Daddy bought me - let's cruise the beach!










Once they get there, maybe they'll meet this guy, with his pearlescent dune buggy, woodie board, mirrored glasses, cooler, and duffel full of towels and lotion.










A project from last fall I never got round to posting about. I know, those wind-wings will never stand much racing. On the plus side, unless you supercharge the chassis, the D-buggies are hard to tip over, so maybe the details have a chance. He doesn't really look much like a hard-charging racer kind of guy, anyway.

I'd like to do a whole raft of beachmobiles.  Whether I'll ever actually get to it, who knows.  It's a hobby, not a job. :wave:

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooooh, I like that bug!! I believe NTx posted up a similar color combo'ed hard top bug in his Brazil pix that I never got around to trying to replicate, but the top down raggy is even better!! I wouldn't chop an Aurora though.. A Dash Bug would be a better option since the plastic is way more forgiving. I've been meaning to drill a few holes in a Bug anyway.. Might as well go all out and snip the roof while I'm at it.. 

The surfer dude is looking mighty cool in that tricked out Dune Buggy!! Nice add ons with the push bar, turn signals, surf board and roll bar!! Great detailing job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The surfer dude is looking mighty cool


Is he wearing socks?


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> Is he wearing socks?


:lol:
You bet. Tube socks for shooting the tube.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Surfs UP!! Great detail on the dune buggy. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd just cruise the beach, wouldn't worry about racing. The victory prize may be all the cool chicks you win over, jus sayn... Cool build none the less...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great Build !! I am almost inspired to build my own Dune buggy from this bare yellow body I once picked up @ a show ! I think it was from one of those old Aurora blister packs with a complete car,piece of track & free bare body . It is totally unmolested not even screwed on but will make a great project with my resincast engine !


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great idea for a bug! Sweet surf buggy too. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Dslot said:


> I wish they all could be California bugs.
> 
> Finally – a reason to buy one of Aurora's oversized, underwhelming VW bugs. Here's a fairly easy mod project that might be worth trying. Great beach paint job and not hard to do in HO. Clip the roof and build the folded clothtop. Add a beach-bunny driver and three or four bikini-clad friends in the other seats. Suddenly it's SoCal Summer, 1966.
> Look what Daddy bought me - let's cruise the beach!
> ...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Surfs up...*

Dslot that is Amazing! Lil dune buggies ROCK!

LoVe tHe DeTaIl WoRk!............she is a real Keen Machine!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...just 100 more dune buggy builds for me...zilla


----------

